# Lohnt sich die Nikon D5300 vs D3300 ? Oder doch nur Kompakt-Cam nehmen?



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2015)

Ich wollte für mich und meine Eltern eine DSLR anschaffen, und zwar nicht nur wegen der allgemeinen Qualität, sondern auch weil ich gerne mal Fotos machen möchte, die irgendwie "plastischer" wirken als mit einer Standard-Cam - so was zB http://www.valuetech.de/gallery/1/Nikon_D5300_18-105mm_VR.jpg 

Jetzt gäb es die Nikon D5300 inkl. 15-55mm Objektiv (AF-S VR DX 18-55mm 3.5-5.6G II) bei Saturn für 600€ im Angebot - woanders mind 630€. Die Frage ist, ob nicht eine D3300 ausreicht, die 450€ kostet mit dem gleichen Objektiv. Für beide gibt es noch 50€ Cashback von Nikon dazu. Nur Gehäuse kaufen + separates Objektiv lohnt sich daher nicht, weil man da nur 40-50€ spart, und so viel ist das Standard-Objektiv ja sicher in jedem Falle wert.

Von der Bildqualität sollen beide ähnlich sein, aber die D5300 hat für den Autofokus deutlich mehr Ankerpunkte, wodurch der sicher auch schneller ist. Auch beim Serienbild ist mit der D5300 etwas mehr drin, und die Videofunktion ist besser. Zudem kann das Display umgeklappt werden. Das sind die Dinge, die für mich pro D5300 sprechen.   

GPS und WLAN, was die D5300 auch hat, wäre mir nicht so wichtig - aber ich habe die "Sorge", dass die 150€ zum Großteil dafür draufgehen... 


Was meint ihr: lohnt sich die D5300? Oder wäre die D3300 ausreichend? Oder sollte man vlt sogar für 600€ lieber nur das D3300-Gehäuse holen (400€) und für 200€ ein Objektiv - wäre das dann klar besser als das  AF-S VR DX 18-55mm 3.5-5.6G II Objektiv? 

Oder wäre sogar eine sehr gute Kompakt-Cam die bessere Wahl? Dass man mit einem 15-55mm-Objektiv bei einer DSLR rein vom Einsatzgebiet her (Makro, Zoom) nicht so flexibel wie mit einer Kompakt-Cam ist, das ist mir bewusst.



PS: wie nah kann man überhaupt mit einem 15-55mm-Objektiv noch an ein Objekt rangehen? Und falls man mal Details fotografieren will, z.B. sagen wir mal ein Objekt in der Größe USB-Stick als Vollbild, und bei der DSLR müsste man so weit weggehen, dass der Stick erst später am PC mit 200% Zoom als Vollbild erscheint: wäre das denn trotzdem mind. gleichgut wie ein Bild per 300€-Kompakt-Cam, bei dem man schon beim Fotografieren näher rangeht und nicht erst beim PC reinzoomen muss?


----------



## Bagui (15. Januar 2015)

Hallo erstmal.
Dir sollte auf jeden Fall klar sein wofür du die Kamera willst. Ein bisschen Knipsen kann man mit fast jeder Kamera, dein Beispielbild könnte ich auch mit meiner kompakten machen, wäre kaum ein Unterschied meiner Meinung nach.
Also es ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr interessantes Hobby, welches auf jeden Fall Zeit und Geduld braucht. 
Was dir so ziemlich jeder raten wird, geh in einen Laden und nimm beide Kameras in die Hand und benutze sie. Wie liegen sie in der Hand, ist das das richtige für mich? Muss es unbedingt Nikon sein? Gibt ja noch andere gute Hersteller, deren Vertreter du auch hier antreffen wirst und die dir mit Rat und Tat beistehen werden. 
Welche der beiden Kameras besser zu dir bzw auch für deine Eltern passt musst du/ihr entscheiden. 
Ich wollte mir damals auch einfach so die D3100 kaufen, zum Glück tat ich es nicht sondern bin in einen Laden gegangen und musste feststellen das mir das Ding zu klein ist.
Es lief bei mir dann auf eine D90 hinaus mit Batteriegriff welches sich dann doch viel besser in meiner Hand anfühlte. Ein paar andere Aspekte haben zwar auch noch bei dem Kaufentscheid geholfen aber naja die ist es dann geworden.
Das 18-55 Objektiv genießt meines Wissens nach keinen guten Ruf, konnte es selbst nur im Laden testen daher kann ich nicht viel darüber sagen. 
Ich habe damals das 18-105 von Nikon genommen welches mir bis heute noch sehr gut gefällt, könnte ich also nur empfehlen. Ist neben dem 50mm 1,8D eines meiner Lieblinge.
Probier lieber erstmal ein bisschen die Cams aus, nimm mal ein paar andere Modelle in die Hand, auch von der Konkurrenz oder auch etwas größere teuere Modelle und probier diese doch auch, einfach mal so kannst nix falsch machen.
Wenn du näher ran willst musst du warscheinlich ein Makro Objektiv wählen, nur so nebenbei. 
Was kompakte Kameras angeht kann ich leider nichts sagen, da müssen die Kollegen ran. 
Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> PS: wie nah kann man überhaupt mit einem 15-55mm-Objektiv noch an ein Objekt rangehen?


Schaue dir einfach das objektiv mal genauer an. Vorne am fokus-ring stehen zahlen, die die entfernung in metern angeben. Die kleinste ist dabei dein minimum-abstand.
Wenn du aber richtig nah heran willst, dann plane gleich ein 2. objektiv ein. Ohne eines mit dem zusatz "Macro" wird das sonst nur arg eingeschränkt etwas.
Ansonsten stimme ich Bagui zu. Geh in einen laden und fasse die gerätschaften mal an. Dabei gibt es übrigens noch mehr hersteller als nur nikon und canon.  Am besten ist also, du gehst in ein foto-geschäft und lässt dir auch mal eine pentax oder sony zeigen. Ich mein, manche wollen ja auch sigma-kameras oder bevorzugen fuji und co mit mft-bajonett...


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2015)

Danke schon Mal - von der Größe her sollen die eigentlich sehr ähnlich sein. Und mit dem Objektiv: in Tests schneidet das an sich immer gut ab mit dem Hintergedanken, dass es eben ein Einsteigerset zu einem Preis, den "anspruchvolle" NUR fürs Objektiv ausgeben   vlt da auch mal drauf achten: es gibt ja das Objektiv mit der Bezeichnung 3.5-5.6G am Ende und das mit 3.5-5.6G II - bei dem Angebot ist die Version II dabei - vielleicht dann doch schon etwas besser? Bla     die Version mit dem 15-105er wäre nicht drin, das sind direk 150€ mehr.

Wegen Makro: wie nah kann man denn so ungefähr rangehen bei 18-55mm? Also, mir ist klar, dass ich da nicht auf 10cm ran kann. Aber wenn ich jetzt mit 24MP zB ein Handy aus 1m Entfernung fotografiere und dann den Ausschnitt, wo das Handy ist, vergrößere: wäre das dann nicht trotzdem noch ein recht gutes Bild für den Alltagsgebrauch, also zB ein 1200x800-Foto für eine Online-Galerie usw. ? Mathematisch gesehen: wenn ich ein 24MP-Bild nun zB in 24 Teile unterteile, 6 x 4, dann wäre jeder Part in etwa 1200x800 groß, d.h. auch wenn das Handy auf dem Originalbild nur 1/24 des Bildes einnimmt, wäre es immer noch ein 1200x800-Bild  - oder?


Wegen der Hersteller: also, in vielen Tests war Nikon immer vor Canon bei ansonsten ähnlichem Preis. Und Sony zB: sind die nicht immer ein wenig teurer für die gleichen Features?


----------



## Uziflator (15. Januar 2015)

Das neue 18-55 Nikon  





> AF: 0,28 m ab Sensorebene in allen Zoompositionen; MF: 0,25 m ab Sensorebene in allen Zoompositionen


Nikon Deutschland - NIKKOR-Objektive - AF-Objektive - Kleinbild-/FX-Objektive - Festbrennweiten - AF-S DX NIKKOR 18?55 mm 1:3,5?5,6G VR II - Digital Cameras, D-SLR, COOLPIX, NIKKOR Lenses


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen Makro: wie nah kann man denn so ungefähr rangehen bei 18-55mm?


Das ist von objektiv zu objektiv unterschiedlich. Bei meinem pentax 18-55 steht nun gerade nix drauf, aber ein sigma 17-70 hat 22 cm und das tokina 28-70 70cm minimum-abstand. Für nikon hab ich aber nix, da pentaxianer.


> Also, mir ist klar, dass ich da nicht auf 10cm ran kann. Aber wenn ich jetzt mit 24MP zB ein Handy aus 1m Entfernung fotografiere und dann den Ausschnitt, wo das Handy ist, vergrößere: wäre das dann nicht trotzdem noch ein recht gutes Bild für den Alltagsgebrauch, also zB ein 1200x800-Foto für eine Online-Galerie usw. ? Mathematisch gesehen: wenn ich ein 24MP-Bild nun zB in 24 Teile unterteile, 6 x 4, dann wäre jeder Part in etwa 1200x800 groß, d.h. auch wenn das Handy auf dem Originalbild nur 1/24 des Bildes einnimmt, wäre es immer noch ein 1200x800-Bild  - oder?


Bei der mini-auflösung kannst du aber schon fast pixel zählen. Ich hätte zweifel, das du da mit der kit-linse glücklich wirst. (die auflösung geht besser, wenn du das bild dahin verkleinerst)


> Wegen der Hersteller: also, in vielen Tests war Nikon immer vor Canon bei ansonsten ähnlichem Preis. Und Sony zB: sind die nicht immer ein wenig teurer für die gleichen Features?


Tests sind aber nicht alles. Dir muß das ding gut in der hand liegen. Es nützt dir schließlich nix, wenn du nach 10 min. einen krampf in der pfote hast weil die ergonomie nicht passt.
Und wegen den features, da müßtest du ja pentax kaufen.  Da lässt sich derartig viel einstellen, das es dich die ersten 2 wocher erstmal erschlägt wobei das bis in die unterste preisklasse (K500) geht.


----------



## Bagui (15. Januar 2015)

Das 18-105 ist eigentlich auch "nur" ein Kitobjektiv, aber ich sage es lohnt sich. Grad wenn man dann merkt das Fotografieren richtig geil ist kommst du mit dem 18-105 etwas weiter als mit dem 18-55.
Wie gesagt geh in einen Laden, fotoladen wäre am besten da Mitarbeiter von großen Elektrofachgeschäften oftmals überhaupt keinen Plan von dem haben was sie verkaufen(spreche aus Erfahrungen die ich gesammelt habe, sorry), und im fotoladen die haben meistens richtig Ahnung. Wie die Kollegen oben schon sagten nimm Canon, nikon, Pentax, Sony und was du nicht alles siehst und probiers aus, so wirst du meiner Meinung nach am glücklichsten


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2015)

Klar, ich wollte natürlich sowieso mal "antesten" 


Aber wie ist das denn nun mit meiner Grundfrage und falls ich keine "bessere" in dem Preisrahmen finde: meint ihr, die D5300 wäre den Aufpreis zur D3300 durchaus wert? Vorausgesetzt sie liegt gut in meiner Hand.


Wegen der Entfernung: also, wenn man "sogar" bis 30-40cm ran kann, dann sollte das kein Problem sein. In dem Fall wäre ja dann - um beim Beispiel Handy zu bleiben - das Handy sicher nicht so klein auf dem späteren Bild, dass es nur 1/24 des Bildes einnimmt


----------



## Placebo (15. Januar 2015)

Ich würde den Kameratyp am Einsatzzweck festmachen:
Sport, Wildlife: DSLR - der Autofokus ist trotz besser werdender DSLM-Konkurrenz immer noch ungeschlagen
Wanderungen, Radtouren usw.: Kompakte - eine DSLR im Rucksack ist defintiv weniger Wert als eine Kompakte in der Hosen- oder Jackentasche
Mittelweg: DSLM - DSLR-Sensor aber beim AF meistens nicht ganz so schnell, dafür kleiner, leichter und oft mit den besten Videofunktionen im Preisbereich
Markos: Vollkommen egal, beherrschen alle.
Portraits: DSLR/DSLM (beide gleich)


Herbboy schrieb:


> Und Sony zB: sind die nicht immer ein wenig teurer für die gleichen Features?


Bei den Objektiven ja, beim Body sind sie meistens günstiger.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2015)

Was sind denn nochmal DSLMs ? Systemcams? Und mit "weniger wert" für Touren: meinst Du damit, dass FALLS was passiert es nicht so schlimm ist, wenn die Cam futsch geht?

Was ich gern machen würde sind zB "atmosphärische" Landschafts/größere Situationsaufnahmen (zB Stimmung im Park, vor dem Stadion, in der City, mal nen Sonnenuntergang, wo Personen dann eher recht klein im Bild sind...), Personen von relativ nah, aber eher ich sag mal 50% des Bildes einnehmend und nicht unbedingt klare Portraits, auch mal (Haus)Tiere, aber auch Architektur usw. aus eher ungewöhnlichen Winkeln, und auch gerne mal Fotos bei Musik-Festivals. Und für den Alltag halt auch so was wie zB einfach nur ein Foto für die ebay-Auktion oder vom Familientreff oder vom PC-Inneren zwecks Veranschaulichung von irgendwas.

Nebenbei: DSLR sind beim Autofocus besonders schnell? Das wusste ich gar nicht, ich dachte, dass genau das im Einsteigersegment (300-600€ für den Body, 100-300€-Objektive) eher ein Nachteil sei im Vergleich zu einer ordentlichen kompakten (200-300€), weil das in Tests oft sehr hervorgehoben wird, wie gut oder schlecht der AF ist. Daher eben auch das Plus für die D5300 wegen des besseren Autofocus.



PS: Echte DSLRs bis 600€ gibt es ausschließlich von Canon, Nikon oder Pentax. Ansonsten gibt es nix, nicht mal nur Body. Bei Sony gibt in dem Preisbereich es nur "EVIL"-DSLR, die ja keine echten sind - oder?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2015)

Kleines Update, nachdem ich mal jetzt noch eine gute Stunde genauer geschaut hab, was es bis 600-650€ so gibt:

an sich kommen nur die Canon 100D, 700D oder 1200D und bei Nikon die D3300 oder D5300 in Frage. Bei Sony finde ich die Alpha 58 (SLT-A58Y) sehr interessant, auch wenn sie keine echte DSLR ist, denn die gibt es mit 2 Objektiv für 550€ in "meinem" MediaMarkt. SONY SLT-A58Y+18-55mm+55-200mm Spiegelreflexkameras kaufen bei Media Markt 

Aber mit scheint nun die Canon 700D eine gute Wahl zu sein. Hier nämlich ein ausführlicher Vergleich 700D vs. D5300, und da schneidet die 700D einen Tick besser ab, hat auch das bessere Einsteiger-Objektiv dabei. Nicht von den Fotos her besser, aber es fokussiert schneller und ist leise. Die 700D kostet zudem 50€ weniger als die D5300. 

Natürlich gilt das für den Fall, dass die Cam gut in der Hand liegt


----------



## Placebo (16. Januar 2015)

Ja, Systemkamera = DSLM

Mit "weniger wert" meine ich meine eher eigene Erfahrung: eine Kompaktkamera ist in der Hosentasche und kann jederzeit hervorgeholt werden, eine Systemkamera passt immerhin noch in die Jackentasche. Eine DSLR kann man sich zwar um den Hals hängen aber das habe ich trotz trainierter Nackenmuskulatur von diversen Metal-Konzerten nur die ersten paar Wandertage gemacht  Dann verschwand sie im Rucksack. Wenn dann ein schönes Motiv da ist, dauert es entweder zu lange, die Kamera aus dem Rucksack zu holen oder man redet sich mit etwas Pech ein, das Bild sei doch nicht so toll und holt sie gar nicht hervor. In beiden Fällen ist das Motiv aber weg und manchmal bereut man es hinterher. Wahrscheinlich wäre selbst ein Smartphone hier besser gewesen. Bildqualität ist eben nicht alles.

Der Phasen-AF von DSLRs ist immer noch das Beste am Markt. Er kann mehr oder weniger sofort dem Objektiv sagen, wie es fokussieren muss. Das schafft keine Systemkamera und erst recht keine Kompakte. Das heißt aber nicht, dass sie langsam sind, für 95% aller Situationen reichen auch die aus. Warum er bei DSLRs nicht gelobt wird, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass inzwischen die Motoren in den Objektiven der "langsame" Faktor sind. In der Fokusgeschwindigkeit werden sich D3300 und D5300 also eher nicht unterscheiden, dafür kann man mit der D5300 z.B. die Drittregel besser anwenden, weil manche Sensoren weiter am Rand liegen und du mehr Freiraum hast.

Deine Fotografie-Ideen fordern eher die Objektive als den Body, ich würde also ruhig im Fotogeschäft auch andere "weniger Professionell" aussehende Kameras zur Hand nehmen. Das heißt nämlich nicht, dass sie weniger leisten .

"EVIL-DSLRs" sind SLTs, also DSLRs mit feststehendem, teilweise transparentem Spiegel. Der Vorteil ist noch mehr Geschwindigkeit und ein elektronischer Sucher wie in DSLMs aber etwas mehr Rauschen bei höheren Empfindlichkeiten. Ich nutze selbst so eine. 12FPS mit Phasen-AF sind zwar nett aber meine Kaufentscheidung ich weder an der Geschwindigkeit, noch am Rauschen festmachen (dazu sind beide marginal).


----------



## der_yappi (16. Januar 2015)

Warum explizit die D5300? Wenn dir GPS und WiFi egal sind, kannst du dir ja auch die D5200 ankucken.
Nikon D5200 SLR-Digitalkamera 3 Zoll Kit inkl. AF-S DX: Amazon.de: Kamera


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2015)

Die D5200 hatte ich auch im Blick, nur:  600€ ist an sich die ABSOLUTE Obergrenze, da ist die D5200 mit dem Reiseobjektiv was zu teuer. Die D5300 kostet wegen Cashback ja effektiv dann nur 550€, und schon da musste ich meine Eltern sehr "belabern", dass sie sich an dem Kauf beteiligen...   und mit Cashback ist die D5300 nicht mehr viel teurer als die D5200 mit 18-55mm-Objektiv, und das wäre GPS und WLAN mir schon wert. Zudem hat die 5300 keinen Tiefpassfilter mehr, der wiederum bei den Vorgängermodellen vorhanden ist und kritisiert wurde, da er die Bilder etwas unschärfer macht. Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob das nur Profi-Allüren-Gelaber ist  


@Placebo: für spontanere Dinge hätte ich noch meine Canon Kompaktcam. 


Aber auch mal eine grundsätzliche Frage: wie empfindlich sind die DSLRs eigentlich von der Robustheit her? Wäre es kein Problem, die im Rucksack mitzunehmen (und dann wiederum in einer Fototasche), wenn man mal eine Mountainbike-Tour macht, bei der auch mal ETWAS rüttelt? Also, ich fahr kein Downhill und mache auch keine Jumps über mehrere Meter oder so, und ich bin das letzte mal vor 15 Jahren WEGEN "zu optimistischer Fahrweise" gestürzt. Aber mal nen kleinen Bunny-Hop über einen Armdicken Baum oder auf nen höheren Boardsstein kommt schon häufiger vor.


----------



## Placebo (16. Januar 2015)

Habe meine mal versehentlich fallen lassen (also 1-1,5m Höhe), auf Steinboden. Das Kit-Objektiv ist abgebrochen aber die Kamera hat trotz Plastikgehäuse nichtmal eine Delle.


----------



## Lee (16. Januar 2015)

In einem normalen Rucksack würde ich das Objektiv abschrauben, dann sollte es keine Probleme geben. Wenn du einen speziellen Kamerarucksack hast oder die Cam im Rucksack in einer Kameratasche ist kannst du das Objektiv auch dran lassen. Da sollte dann eigentlich nichts passieren.


----------



## Wired (16. Januar 2015)

Erst einaml, was die Serienbildgeschwindigkeit betrifft nehmen sich die EOS 700D, D5300 und D3300 nichts, die haben alle 5 P/S. Nur die Sony Alpha 58 reist mit 8 P/S aus. Die EOS 100D wird dir sicher zu klein sein und die Sache mit W-Lan bei der Nikon solltest du auch noch mal überdenken denn die kann keinen N Standart, dadurch dauerts bei der übertragung größerer Formate länger. Zur 700D steht garnichts, weder auf der Canonpage noch im Inet.

Bei einer Pentax hättest du den Vorteil das eine Art von Bildstabilisator im Body selbst schon verbaut ist so das du bei Linsenwahl nicht extra noch darauf achten must.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2015)

Was meinst Du mit "zur 700D steht gar nichts" ? Wegen WLAN, oder wie? Oder findest Du die nicht? Hier Canon EOS 700D - EOS DSLRs und kompakte Systemkameras - Canon Deutschland

Ich war vor ner Stunde nun in meinem MediaMarkt, und sowohl die Canon 700D als auch die Nikon D5300 lägen gut meiner Hand. Letztere kostet dort 640€, da müsste ich also erst fragen, ob ich den aktuellen Saturn-Angebotspreis (600€) auch dort bekomme, ansonsten müsste ich zum Nachbarort in den Saturn, und ich müsste bis morgen zuschlagen, weil das Saturn-Angebot nur bis morgen gilt    Die Canon 700D kostet 540€, das ist sogar etwas weniger als bei mediamarkt.de - der Preis dürfte dann wiederum auch noch nächste Woche bestehen bleiben, und vlt sogar noch weiter sinken.

D.h. ich würde mit der 700D ca 60€ sparen, obwohl die eigentlich nur minimal "schwächer" ist. WLAN wäre mir eh nicht wichtig, GPS wäre halt "nett", aber auch nicht so wichtig. und die 700D hat wiederum "sogar" einen Touchscreen, das ist an sich dann ein Punkt pro 700D, zudem hat sie das funktional gesehen bessere Objektiv, was das Einsteiger-Kit mit 18-55mm-Objektiv angeht. 

Und bis Ende Januar gibt es für beide 50€ Cashback. Nun frag ich mich eigentlich nur noch: soll ich es "risikieren", noch 1-2 Wochen zuwarten, ob der Preis der 700D weiter sinkt? Nachher sind die Dinger quasi ausverkauft und/oder werden sogar wieder teurer...   die 700D ist halt schon seit Ende 2013 auf dem Markt, da kommen sicher jetzt bald die neuen - daher auch das Cashback. 


Kaufen würd ich halt gern bei mediamarkt, da bei mir in der Nähe einer ist, der auch entgegen dem Ruf einen guten Service und ordentliche Beratung hat. Wir haben da im letzten Jahr schon einiges, und auch halbwegs günstige Fotoläden in der Nähe gibt es aber eh keine. Ich würde nur vlt. ggf. auch online bestellen bei nem sehr guten Angebot, aber an sich geht "mein" Mediamarkt beim Preis mit, wenn man freundlich nachfragt.


----------



## Uziflator (16. Januar 2015)

Ob du die 700d oder die D5300 nimmst spielt keine Rolle, die nehmen sich nicht viel, nimm die die dir besser liegt.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2015)

Jo, ich tendiere auch zur 700D, weil die günstiger ist. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich zu lange warte... 


Nebenbei: ist eine SEHR schnelle Speicherkarte wichtig? Oder reicht eine Class 10, die mit "nur" 30-40MB/s angegeben wird, aus? Ich weiß, dass es für Bilder im RAW-Format sowieso eine Grenze von 4-6 Bildern für die Serienbild-Anzahl gibt, aber nicht dass es mit ner günstigeren Class 10-Karte dann sogar nur 2 Bilder sind, oder dass ich bei Serienaufnahmen mit JPG-Format (das kann die Canon 700D wohl unbegrenzt) an Grenzen stoße, nur weil ich mal ne 3-Sekunden-Serie mache. Die "langsamen" Class 10 kosten halt schnell mal nur halb so viel....


----------



## Wired (16. Januar 2015)

Ja ich meine W-Lan in bezug zur 700D.

Hattest dir bei beiden Bodys auch mal das Menü angeschaut ob du damit klar kommst? Bei mir war es so das ich mit dem bei den Nikons nicht klar komme., wirkt auf mich unübersichtlich.

Eine Class 10, zum Beispiel von Sandisk, mit ca. 40 MB reicht debk ich aus, hab ich meiner 600D auch eine von der Art, hab aber bis jetzt eigentlich noch nicht die Serienbildfunktion gebraucht.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde nicht darauf hoffen das nach den Cashback Aktionen (besonders bei Canon) der Preis um den Cashback Betrag sinkt, das hat passiert nur mit viel Glück.

Gutes Beispiel ist hier der Speedlite 430EX II von Canon der Preis ist seit ca. Mitte letztes Jahr kontinuierlich nach oben auf 230€ geklettert und hängt auf dem Preisniveau jetzt schon seit Ende Dezemder unverändert, was nebenbei schon über release Preis ist (deswegen hatt ich mir dann einfach den Blitz Anfang Januar gekauft um die Cashback). Auch der Preis fürs 700D Kit ist auch seit Ende Dezember fast gleich. Die Preise werden sich in nächster Zeit nicht wirklich ändern und wenn doch dann ists sicher nur ein Ausreißer der EU Ware verkauft, d.h. ohne Deutsche Anleitung und auf solche Ware bekommt man kein Cashback.

Daher würde ich einfach zuschlagen und nicht länger warten zumal man mit der Cashback dann so bei 490€ effektiv bezahlt (wenn man online kauft Canon EOS 700D Kit inkl. EF-S 18-55mm IS STM).

Die Nikon D5200 mit Kit AS-F  VR DX 18-105mm G ED (welches ja besser sein soll als das 18-55er von Nikon) online unter 600€ kaufbar mit Cashback wären das dann unter 550€ effektiv.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2015)

Ich denke,  ich hole vielleicht schon Montag die 700D - die gibt es im MediaMarkt für 540€ bei uns. Und dann spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, noch ein Canon EF-S 55-250mm 4.0-5.6 IS STM für 230€ zu holen - dafür gibt es dann 30€ Cashback UND nochmal 50€ oben drauf, weil man dann 2 Cashback-Produkte gekauft hat. D.h. effektiv kostet das Objektiv dann quasi 150€ - und dann hab ich zwei zur Verfügung. Wie wäre diese Idee? 

Oder wäre die Nikon D5200 mit 15-105mm dann besser, weil günstiger? Ich denke, dass die 250mm des Zweiobjektivs für mich besser wären, da ich auch mal auf Festivals/Konzerten bin. Oder?


----------



## Wired (17. Januar 2015)

Wenn du die 700D mit Kit und dem Tele kaufst dann ist das eigentlich nochmals ein Pluspunkt da du dann die XL Cashback komplet ausreizt. Nikon hingegen hat nicht so eine Cashbackart mit extra Cash laufen.

Wenn doch Nikon dann würdest du zwar auch nochmal Cashback wieder bekommen wenn du zu ner Nikon mit Kit noch ein DX Tele dazu kaufst aber wäre dann immer noch teurer im vergleich.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2015)

Ich hab heute meinen Vater vom Bahnhof abgeholt und bei der Fahrt alles erklärt, dann sind wir direkt zum MM und haben zugeschlagen   das Tele werde ich wohl auch noch holen, aber online bestellen. Bei Canon steht auch drin, dass ein separtater Kauf kein Problem ist für den Cashbackbonus. 

Nur bei der Speicherkarte muss ich wohl doch wieder umtauschen gehen: die kostete nur 11€ für 32GB und "bis 40MB/s" Class 10 - aber halt Lese-Speed... jetzt hab ich im Netz zu der Karte, die eh ein "Auslaufmodell" war, Meinungen gefunden, dass der Schreibspeed dann doch was arg mies ist für DSLRs... naja, is nicht schlimm - vor Mitte der Woche hab ich eh nicht genug Zeit für erste Cam-Experimente.


----------



## Wired (17. Januar 2015)

Dann darf ich dich wohl mal zum Kauf gratulieren.  

Wenn du nicht grad auch Videos machst dann könntest dir auch ne 16er Class 10 kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2015)

AAAAAARRRRRR!!! => => => CANON EOS 700D+18-55mm IS STM Spiegelreflexkameras kaufen bei Media Markt vermutlich seit Punkt 20h  nur noch 499€  

Ich muss da wohl mal Montag hin, ob man da vlt noch die Differenz von 40€ rausholen kann...  theoretisch kann man ja eh die Ware zurückgeben, das machen MM/Saturn ja inzwischen auch bei Ladenverkauf.  Und ich muss wegen der SD-Karte ja eh noch Mal hin. Ich hoffe nur, dass der Preis nicht nur übers Wochenende gilt...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2015)

So, das mit der Cam für 499€ war nur ein Wochenendpreis, aber ich hab inzwischen auch das 55-250mm-Objektiv von Canon für 250€ bekommen, und da sind dann weitere 30€ Cashback + 50€ Bonus-Cashback wg. Kauf zweier Produkte fällig.  

Hier mal ein paar Fotos aus dem winterlichen Köln - leider trübes Wetter, aber für Köln ist Schnee, der nennenswert liegenbleibt, ohnehin extrem ungewöhnlich -  und ein Foto von unserem Hund mit dem 18-55mm-Objektiv




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wired (26. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Fotos aus dem winterlichen Köln - leider trübes Wetter, aber für Köln ist Schnee, der nennenswert liegenbleibt, ohnehin extrem ungewöhnlich


Ehm jaa...

Hier gibts seit Jahren so gut wie keinen Schnee mehr und wenn dann nur für ca. 2 Tage im gesammten Winter.  Von den Snowphotos find ich das Dritte nicht schlecht, so mit dem unscharfen Schneefall im Hintergrund.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2015)

Von dem hab ich auch aus gleicher Position das umgekehrte gemacht, also Stauch unscharf, Hintergrund scharf - das gepostete hat aber mehr "Stimmung"     wo wohnst Du denn, dass da sogar weniger Schnee fällt als in Köln? ^^  Wir haben die letzten 10 Jahre vlt an 4-5 Tagen im Jahr mal Schnee, und davon wiederum bleibt der nur an 1-2 Tagen "sogar" über Nacht...  Am Wochenende war es so heftig wie seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr, da lag auf dem Autodach sicher ne Schicht von 7-8cm.


----------



## Wired (27. Januar 2015)

Halle (das “neben“ Leipzig ), also im tiefen Tal.


----------



## Bernd12 (22. Februar 2015)

Eine gute Wahl. Wer jetzt noch etwas Geld übrig hat, sollte sich mal das 24 mm 2.8 pancake anschauen. Ein sehr schönes Obektiv


----------

